# Photomatix academic discount



## Brick (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my student employees found this today after a discussion on HDR - really wish I had known about it long ago!  

60% off for students, 75% off for photography students, and 100% off for photography teachers!  :thumbup:

Just go to the purchase page and scroll all the way to the bottom.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Mar 10, 2010)

100% for teachers ? so free?


----------



## Brick (Mar 10, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> 100% for teachers ? so free?



Yep, free.  I was on a roll with the %'s and decided to stick with it :mrgreen:

from their website:



*Photography student pricing*: This applies to university or college students having photography as major or minor. In this case, the discount is 75% off the price of Photomatix Pro or Photomatix Pro Plus. If this applies to you, please contact us as described for case 3 further down this page, and be sure to include documentation of your photography enrollment.
*Photography teacher license*: If you are a lecturer/teacher/trainer teaching photography, then you may be eligible for a free license. Please contact us as described for case 3 further down this page. Please include a reference to the class(es) you are teaching such as a link to a webpage or scanned printed material.
*Standard academic pricing*: This applies to other types of teachers or university/college students. In this case, the discount is 60% off the price of Photomatix Pro or Photomatix Pro Plus. Please refer to cases 1 to 3 below to be sent the instructions to purchase our software at academic pricing.


----------



## Tulsa (Mar 11, 2010)

I used the Academic deal, its great.


----------



## ann (Mar 11, 2010)

we use the academic version as well. Our school is an art center and more continuing education and that is the version we quailified for; it is great they do this for folks.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 12, 2010)

What's the site address?


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

An Internet search on Photomatix returns the address:

hdrsoft.com


----------



## manicmike (Mar 12, 2010)

Did I miss if there's an expiration date for using the discount?


----------



## Brick (Mar 12, 2010)

manicmike said:


> Did I miss if there's an expiration date for using the discount?



Not that I know of


----------

